# Snail



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm just wondering if it's ok to put sea snail with your betta? I'm thinking of getting a couple of sea snail.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

No, you may not put your slimy snails in with my betta..... lol. 
The only problem with that is that from what I just quickly researched, sea snails are saltwater and betta splendens aren't. (this section is for betta splendens not other species of bettas or Calloplesiops altivelis which is known as the marine betta) If sea snails can survive in freshwater, I would think so. If you are talking about the marine betta try posting in the saltwater section.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually , this section is for all species of freshwater bettas....it states "betta splendens" because at the time splendens were the primary species readily available in the pet stores...
that is unless you decided to make it a rule that nobody should be permitted to discus other species of bettas other than you...


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I thought aquarium snails can survive in freshwater.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Betta man said:


> No, you may not put your slimy snails in with my betta..... lol.
> The only problem with that is that from what I just quickly researched, sea snails are saltwater and betta splendens aren't. (this section is for betta splendens not other species of bettas or Calloplesiops altivelis which is known as the marine betta) If sea snails can survive in freshwater, I would think so. If you are talking about the marine betta try posting in the saltwater section.


actually , this section is for all species of freshwater bettas , not just splendens.. unless you decided that nobody should be permitted to discus other species of bettas except you...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep. Thems the rules. If you don't like them, talk to the admin. Only I can talk about imbellis and the other species of bettas. So ya. Me is awesomeness.  Aquarium snails can survive in freshwater. Just not saltwater all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Betta man: I don't know of any rule that is stated that no other species of betta can be discussed here in the betta section. This betta section is for ALL bettas. I just love it when you and lohachata go at it, it makes me laugh.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Now you are going to have to get technical and change it to, Bettas Discussions about the various species of Bettas!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Angelclown said:


> Betta man: I don't know of any rule that is stated that no other species of betta can be discussed here in the betta section. This betta section is for ALL bettas. I just love it when you and lohachata go at it, it makes me laugh.


I guess I forgot to make the announcement when I made it up yesterday. Rats. Got to put that on my to do list. Well anyways, I guess I'll have to remember to tell yungster and TOS about the new rule. And the other mods and admin. It does say discussions about betta splendens which is why I have not posted threads about my imbellis in this forum. (unless I forgot) 
I do think they should change it to discussions about all freshwater bettas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Betta man said:


> I guess I forgot to make the announcement when I made it up yesterday. Rats. Got to put that on my to do list. Well anyways, I guess I'll have to remember to tell yungster and TOS about the new rule. And the other mods and admin. It does say discussions about betta splendens which is why I have not posted threads about my imbellis in this forum. (unless I forgot)
> I do think they should change it to discussions about all freshwater bettas.


I agree that they should change it to discussions about all freshwater bettas.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Unless you have no common sense then you can speak about all freshwater betta's this site hasnt been updated in a while!! so think about where else are you suppose ot speak about any betta? well the naswers here!

rant over


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cossie.....................

BINGO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! you got it......smart , but not a lick of sense..


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Love these kind of threads ;-)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

General freshwater actually.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Huh ???????


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

From what I decoded of cossie's post, he asked where are you supposed to talk about other betta species. But I wouldn't necessarily trust that as I only speak English lol. No text talk.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes im trying to get out of that habbit ;-)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you don't get out of the habit , i will turn you into a hobbit.....lol


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hahah i actually need to go see that film


----------



## Duce (Nov 4, 2012)

Well this topic's question got sidelined. poor OP


----------

